# tying veil



## elliebee (May 2, 2010)

Could someone describe how to properly tie on a hat/veil. I have seen images of beek's with the string completely around their body and the string is really long, so obviously this is the correct way to tie it, but I don't know how?

Thx


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

the best way I have found to tie a veil down is to take each string under each arm from the rear so that downward pressure is applied to the back of the veil.

Then up into the front d-ring and then pull down again and tie to belt loop or belt or what around your midsection, what ever. This keeps downward pull on both the front and back of the veil and keeps things snug.

Big Bear


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

It's going to depend on the design. Some the strings originate in the front, some in the back. Those where the strings start in the back have a dring in the front. Those that start at the front do not have a dring in the back. And then there are surely other designs.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Back when I used to tie my veil I would take both ends of the string and thread them down through opposite belt loops in my pants, then around my waist, up through the D-ring loop on the veil and back down to another set of opposite belt loops on the other side of my pants.

Different veils have tie-down strings and D-ring loops arranged in different ways, so giving generic directions is not too easy. If you must tie them on then I would recommend contacting those who supplied your particular veil for their directions in how to tie them.

About five years ago I stopped tying them on and just let them hang free. I wound up the tie cord on all of my veils into a compact knot (just in case I ever decide I want to start tying them again). I haven't, and after answering this thread I think I'll finally, cut the knots. I have been thinking of attaching a lightly weighted cloth tube to the bottom perimeter of the veils so that it rests gently on my shoulders, chest, and back, but I haven't bothered to do that yet, so a bee does sneak in every so often. Sometimes they get me with a sting, and sometimes I help them get back out safely.

Not having that cord tied onto my belt loops has made it so much easier to avoid accidents on the way to the bathroom -- I am one of those who suffer with I.B.S. Besides, I no longer have to wear pants that have belt loops, many of the shorts I wear now only have elastic waste bands or drawstrings.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

i gave up and got zip-on's. now guests get the tie-ons.


----------



## idaho bee guy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok I'll give it a go
Put on vale. Take the strings in both hands the right in right 
and left in left pull snug. now take the right string and run it under your right arm pit. The same for the left under left arm pit cross in the back and tie in the front. cut off extra if the tales are to long. That's it
Hope it helps
Ace
P.S. I wear a button up shirt with a caller so I dot get stun in the back of the neck. LOL


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I take the right string in the LEFT hand, and the left string in the RIGHT hand, cross them over, and pull them snug. That prevents a bee from getting up into the veil where the strings originate on the veil. then around my torso under the shoulders, bringing them back around front and tying. You may not want to cut the strings yet. You may "mature" and need that extra string to go around you, before the veil wears out...  Or you may have a friend who needs that extra string when you take them to see the bees.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

jbford said:


> i gave up and got zip-on's. now guests get the tie-ons.


yep......jacket combo is the bomb


----------



## LAC (Sep 19, 2008)

elliebee, BetterBee site has pictures and instructions on how to tie a double D-ring Veil. Go to beekeeping supplies then to protective clothing and look at the premium tie down Veil. Hope this helps


----------



## elliebee (May 2, 2010)

thanks for all the response


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

What StevenG said....if I don't cross them immediately, I have had a bee get up in the veil when I leaned over. Without this original crossover, when leaning over, there is a little open area. Crossing over makes it good and tight.
After that, it's wrap around the back of the waist and tie in the front.


----------

